# Low AMH :-( help, do i have any options?



## threebirds

Hi folks

I got my AMH result this week and it was 1. We are so gutted. The consultant was totally downbeat. Said we could try icsi but it prob wouldnt work and only option was egg donor. He also said to try dhea which i dont think is registered or easily available in uk. This was at a private clinic. DHs SA wasnt great either, everything on the low side & high abnormality.

Next day we had another consultant apt - nhs private. This was fairly upbeat and she put us on nhs list for ivf/icsi - only thing is waiting list is 1 yr. This consulant knows the SA results but not the AMH. Not sure if NHS tests for AMH.

So we know AMH is big big problem but we did get preg naturally May this yr. 
Is it all over for us? Is it worth paying for IUI privately? Should we be rushing out and getting ICSI asap privately? (v costly here about £4500) HELP.
Very upset about it all. Especially as we are still getting over our only preg/miscarriage.

Any advice or suggestions 

Saw


----------



## threebirds

Sorry doing this on ph. Just wanted to finish by saying any advice or suggestions would be really welcome. What do you think of the AMH result? I just want to be realistic at this stage. Thank you xx


----------



## hockey24

I also was given a low AMH and my doctor - who was very optimistic, said IVF was my best bet and not to waste funds on IUI's. He also said - the sooner the better. 

Low AMH is your ovarian reserve running low but that does not mean there are not quality eggs in there. 

Our insurance protocol requires us to go through a certain number of IUI's before IVF but I'm moving through those as quickly as possible so I can do IVF in hopes of a better chance at that BFP! 

AMH is still considered experimental. It is an indicator of your reserve but does not mean you are out of the game. Keep exploring your options and do not give up hope! 

Good luck!


----------



## crystal443

Hi, I have low egg reserve which is what AMH tests for..I had no follies on my right side and only a few on my left side with stims when we tried IVF. I heard other ladies say DHEA was really good so I started taking it a month ago and decided to find a new FS that deals with low egg reserve. DHEA is not available to but in Australia so I had to order it from the UK so it is available to buy there :) The name of the ones I bought were Jarrows DHEA

Anyway long story short, I ordered the DHEA and started them a month ago:wacko: when I went to FS he suggested we take DHEA as he knew a chemist that makes the capsules, so I told him I ordered some from the UK and had been taking them. He asked to do a scan and after only 1 month I had 3 follies on my right side and 3-4 on my left. There's been a lot of studies done on DHEA and Low egg reserve and it does work for alot of ladies:thumbup: Don't give up hope and we were told the same as hockey to save our money for IVF as IUI would be a long shot, but that being said I'm sure there's ladies that get BFP's through IUI:thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi threebirds, I also had low AMH diagnosed and echo everything Hockey and Crystal say however I wanted to add a few UK based comments.

My local NHS did my AMH test (although I had to pay £60) as part of my standard referral tests after a scan revealed a low anta follicle count. They were very optimistic about my chances and told me time was of the essence and to move to IVF straight away, they said I was entitled to 3 free IUI's but advised me it was unlikely to work. 

I was very lucky in that there is no waiting list at my clinic (Walsgrave Coventry), they never once mentioned donor eggs and told me to leave the worrying to them.

If you can afford it at all I would go straight to IVF, there is a clinic in London (The Lister Clinic) that specialises in low AMH and gets very good results, it might be worth a visit to their open day. 

DHEA although not licenced is widely available on the Internet in the uk, try amazon as a starting point. My NHS clinic also recommend it.

Finally just to say my IVF worked first time, like Crystal I took DHEA, did acupuncture and was on a high protein diet for 3 months prior to the treatment. I also removed all and tried to take it very easy.

Good luck, don't give up hope and please let us know how it goes...come and join the ladies on the over 35 assisted conception thread x x


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I had an AMH of 4 in January 2011 and then, rested in May, it was 10 (I did acunpunture in the mid-time); furthermore, in my pre-IVF blood work, it was discovered that I had an underactive thyroid and my GP put me on medication, which was adjusted in May. I got pregnant naturally in June and am now 28wks+ with a (so far) healthy little boy -- so AMH is only a part of the overall fertility -- please do not let the doctors bully you into going straight to IVF (and all the money worries); I would recommend that you approach your GP to get some standard blood work done (which will help pass the time). 

You don't mention your age, but I was 41 when I had an mc, but 43 when I conceived this little fellow (will be 44 when I deliver), please don't stress too much yet!

best wishes


----------



## Jewel girl

Hi there,

I've spent nearly two years ttc and had been worrying about my low AMH (6.2 pmol) since Jan 2011 when I got my result. We were advised to go straight to IVF which we did in Oct this year. I only managed to produce 4 follicles and they got 4 mature eggs. All 4 fertilised normally with ICSI (we weren't wanting to leave anything to chance as we had a previous messed up IVF where the eggs had to be frozen and then didn't survive) and all 4 developed into embryos. 2 embryos were very good quality..1 of them was Grade 4cell/4 which at my clinic is the highest they could grade it... the embryologist said he couldn't grade it any higher and I got a possitive preganancy test. So after all my worrying over the past year... when they actually got to test out my eggs... they were pretty good quality. So I am now sure that I can produce good quality eggs...it just means I dont have very many of them left and have to get a move on. I hope this helps and gives you hope...as I scoured sites like this looking for success stories with low AMH when I was frantic xx


----------



## missyt

Threebirds, I also was told I have low AMH. I am now taking DHEA and I've also read and heard from other women that Royal Jelly helps with ovarian reserve and Omega fattly acids. I had a failed IVF in November but we want to try on our own for a while. My RE also recommended donor egg after the failed IVF but we dropped him because we never liked him to begin with. My FSH was fine and my antral follicle count was fine so I really don't have much faith in this AMH test. I researched it and its only 70% accurate. And I also read that stress can affect the result. SabrinaKat is living proof that it can change. Just don't put all your energy in that test result. I know its hard.


----------



## threebirds

Thank so much for the replies, you've all given me some hope. I was so low after the first consultant last wk basically told us that with an AMH of 1 (UK scale) we should just move straight to egg donor. I do appreciate our chances are low, but we really want to give it our best shot, and need a bit of optimism. Given we were preg naturally from May to Aug we do have some chance. It's encouraging that other folk with low AMH are getting treatment (and getting results!!!). Showering lots of baby dust around to those that are trying!!!

I do think we should think of sooner rather than later for IVF / ICSI (probably ICSI as DH SA isn't great either). We are both taking our multi-vits + macca + CoQ10.

I am still unsure about DHEA. Although I've seen brilliant claims for it online, I've also seen it shouldn't be taken while ttc or preg... Need to look into it a bit more, but would love to hear from anyone on DHEA for low egg reserve.

CRYSTAL, how are you getting on with the DHEA?? What dose are you taking? Sounds like you're doing really great with the follies. When do you think you will go for IVF? What is the situation in Australia? Good luck.

SABRINAKAT that's so good to hear that your AMH went up!!
I have also seen a couple of posts online from women who have had an increase in their AMH which is encouraging, especially when it isnt supposed to go up, I guess the docs are still learning about it.
Congratulations on your pregnancy, gives me so much hope. Thank you also for sharing your age, I am 38 (and a half) and DH is 41.

HOCKEY good luck with your IUI's!! Hope they get you your BFP and you won't need the IVF.

I'm in Northern Ireland and the options here are fairly limited - treatment at a private clinic that is very expensive but can do right away, treatment on NHS which has waiting list of 1yr or maybe more (yikes), or private treatment through NHS hospital (and this also has a long wait). I am on the NHS waiting list as of last week, but don't know if I can wait around for a year!!

Hi GREENFINGERS, thanks so much. Do you think the UK NHS routinely tests for AMH? I saw a NHS consultant privately the day after I saw the private consultant last week. I didn't mention to her the AMH as I was scared she would say with a AMH of 1 that they wouldn't treat me. I am wondering if I would get through a year on the NHS waiting list only for someone to then do an AMH and tell me that it is too low for them to give me treatment...
What did you eat on your high protein diet? I am definitely trying to up my protein intake, and am wondering if this is part of my problem, especially as I am a veggie..
So pleased to hear your IVF worked first time. Fantastic news  Congratulations!! Btw, what was your AMH? Thanks..

I am also seeing a fertility acupuncturist which I enjoy.
(but because I have been seeing her for a while maybe my AMH of 1 is an improvement on what it was before - scary thought...)

JEWEL Congratulations!! It is sooo good hear postive stories. Means a lot to me. 
So glad the ICSI went so well for you, especially after the IVF didn't. This is the road we would like to go down. 

Hi MISSY thanks so much for the advice and sorry to hear about the IVF that didnt work. Fingers crossed for you trying naturally. How's the DHEA going for you? Thanks for also suggesting RJ & Omega. Good to hear your dropped the negative RE, I think if we do decide to go back to the private clinic and pay for treatment we will see a different consultant.

Sorry for the long and rambling post, but thank you all so much.

xxx


----------



## PollyJo

Hi all, I am new to the forum so please bear with me. My AMH levels just came back and they're abominably low..... less than the detection limits which is <0.16 ng/mL ..... made me cry .... we're ttc for ~2 yrs; I cycle regularly, catch LH surge and all that. DH is mostly normal....I just turned 40 about a month ago ..... :(
Any suggestions would be welcome ...I am seriously considering DHEA although my doc did'nt like the idea before the amh levels, because there is not a huge evidence of its efficacy ..... I am at the verge of giving up any hope :(


----------



## Jewel girl

Im sorry i dont know much about DHEA.. I was a bit apprehensive to take it. Altho i maybe would if I needed to in the future as ive read a lot of women have success using it. I don't know if it helped me or not.. or made any difference but I took royal jelly for about 3 months..along with my prenatal vit which i had been taking for a year. Then the month leading up to my 2nd ivf I stopped taking it for the month. I also cut down on alcohol from jan to oct...and I started swimming for a couple of months before my successful ivf. My AMH was tested in jan 2011 and up until October has probably dropped since then. I'm not sure the conversion but think its 0.86 on the other scale. My doctors at my fertility clinic were always so hopeful. They told me they'd had hundreds of babies born with much lower AMH levels than mine and had babies born from one egg! it was quality they were looking for a not quantity and you really only need one good quality egg.

I should also add that this was really our first ivf. For our previous one when I had egg collection, they only managed to retrieve 3 mature eggs from 4 good size follicles.. But my poor partner couldn't produce a sample under the pressure in the clinic. So that's why our cycle was wasted. It wasn't to do with the quality of the eggs. So I have no idea how that would have turned out. It is also very early on in this pregnancy so I have my fingers crossed and very wary.

Threebirds.. I think its so possitive you were pregnant naturally and I'm so sorry that didn't work out..that must've been very hard.. But that should give you hope you're producing good enough eggs which are able to fertilise. I think if you could At all afford to do one private cycle it would be worthwhile as then you are not waiting the year and you can find out how you respond to the drugs and what your egg quality is like. Good Luck with whatever you decide to do xx


----------



## threebirds

Thank you so much Jewel. The mc was so hard. I seem to be so emotional at the moment. The poor AMH seems to have really set me off and also brought my mc grief back to the fore, so I really appreciate your words and you taking the time to help me feel positive. Wishing you a wonderful h&h pregnancy x


----------



## GreenFingers

threebirds said:


> Hi GREENFINGERS, thanks so much. Do you think the UK NHS routinely tests for AMH? I saw a NHS consultant privately the day after I saw the private consultant last week. I didn't mention to her the AMH as I was scared she would say with a AMH of 1 that they wouldn't treat me. I am wondering if I would get through a year on the NHS waiting list only for someone to then do an AMH and tell me that it is too low for them to give me treatment...
> What did you eat on your high protein diet? I am definitely trying to up my protein intake, and am wondering if this is part of my problem, especially as I am a veggie..
> So pleased to hear your IVF worked first time. Fantastic news  Congratulations!! Btw, what was your AMH? Thanks..

My NHS offered me the AMH test after my HyCoSe showed a low antra follicle count, they said they use it as an aid to IVF to let them know how to proceed with drug dosage etc...did you have a low antra follicle count at all? I am sure the NHS will do all the test they need to before the IVF starts, as to wether you tell them that's a hard one, I know my clinic does not turn anyone away and will continue with IVF even if they only get one egg, but I know that is not the case universally....it affects thier stats so some don't treat difficult clients. Is there an open day you could go to or any info on the web site that would tell you in what cases they wouldn't treat you?

As for my diet, the main idea is that you eat protein with every meal and snack. To if you have cereal or toast for breakfast add some seeds, nuts or cheese. If you have an apple also have a baby bell of handful of nuts. The idea is that it balances your blood sugar and therefore your hormones. I ate tuns of nuts, seeds, humous, cheese and nut butter which are all veggie. Also I totally cut out sugar which is a bit extreme I know but I was seeing a nutritionalist who tailored my diet to my DOR. So no sugar, processed foods eg white bread or floor so I ate wholemeal everything, I also cut out alcohol and caffeine totally. I was really really strict with myself as I figured I had to do everything I could. 

BTW my AMH was 8 (UK scale) but with an antra folicle count of 3 which is very low. My consultant said they had success with patients with much lower AMH.

As everyone has said, you have got pregnant once so I am sure there is every chance for you for the future.

Wishing you all the luck in the world :hugs:


----------



## ayaycomly

It is an indicator of your reserve but does not mean you are out of the game. Keep exploring your options and do not give up hope!


----------



## threebirds

Thanks ladies

Greenfingers, Ive never had am AFC. Will see about this at private clinic when I go back in Feb. Will then need to decide if going private and if IUI or IVF/ICSI. We've been told we are now on NHS list but that will b about a yr - I think that means a yr to consultation / tests / treatment so will do whatever we can privately in meantime. Thank you for your detailed replies hon. Now I will focus on getting fit, healthy & losing weight & start the dhea on next cycle (altho DH is against this as worried about SE and that it might make me more irritable etc that I usually am!). 

Hope you all have good christmas / holidays

X


----------



## GreenFingers

Happy Christmas to you too x x


----------



## crystal443

Greenie- Your in your second trimester:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: you must be so happy to be moving on up from 1st to 2nd tri :)

Threebirds-I don't have any SE from DHEA, make sure you only take 75mg as that's the safe recommended dosage..I do feel much better taking it for two months and it has even helped my migraines etc so it does help :)


----------



## PollyJo

I got some of that dhea stuff, but am a bit scared to take it.Is it working out well for everyone on it here? I also have some bad pms, migraine, and acne, so am a bit worried. My amh is so low (<0.16 ng/ml us scale) that I guess I have no option but to take it.... anyone here with a similar situation, and any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## crystal443

Hi Polly, I've been taking it for two months for low AMH(poor reserves) and its working great!! No side effects and migraines are much much better..the only thing FS told me was to make sure I did not exceed the 75mg per day as too much can mess things up as well. Good luck :)


----------



## GreenFingers

I've had no side effects at all either and I felt great on it too! I did have my DHEA levels tested first to check and my levels were low. My nutritionalist did it for me!

Hi Crystal-I can't believe I am 12 weeks, it has actually flow by! Not long now until your IVF, what date do you start?


----------



## bettygraphite

Hello,My amh is 1.9 I've been ttc for almost 3 years,I'm 42.I'm back at the consultant next week for my final decision.Think this means there's no hope for me!Please please do have any options?I need to know what to ask next week before I'm fobbed off!


----------



## BabyDreamz...

Greetings to All,
I'm pretty much in the same boat. My AMH was 2.01 back in July, and it was suggested that we go straight to IVF after all the failed previous cycles. What I don't understand is I have great response to injectables. Some cycles I had as many as 6 mature follicles, and was made to half or even cut my HcG show into 1/4 of the regular dose due to the risk of multiples. Each time was a BFN. My fiance has a normal SA, but yet we are still unable to concieve. Been through HSG, etc. As for DHEA i read it can do more harm than good, especially if you don't need it- but I'm to the point that I will try anything as most of us are. IVF is not a possibility right now for us due to finances (about $12,000-14,000 here at the local RE's). We've tried so many drugs, and none have worked thus far. I blame being on the pill for 14 years, but they say it has no effect. Just don't know what else to do. Hoping for a BFP for all of us. Thanks for letting me vent. :brat:


----------



## bettygraphite

Hi I'm new to this,but ttc for almost 3 years now.Unfortunate for me I'm now 42 and been told there's not much point in IVF as my amh is 1.9.My tubes are open,but obviously that's not enough.I'm back at the consultant need week for a final desicion!Think that means they want rid of me!Does anyone know if I have any options at all left?Would chomid help?I'm desperate to try anything!!!


----------



## threebirds

Hi Betty, are you ovulating? If there are still eggs being released there is hope as far as I know xx fx for your apt :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Im taking coq10 & seeing a fertility acupuncturist. I know my AMH is terrible (& DH has poor SA) but even with all this we somehow managed a natural pregnancy last yr (although sadly that ended), but still gives me hope..


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies - some really encouraging stories and advice. 

I have had my AMH test done as pre-IVf workup but I havent been given the results. How did you guys found out - did they routinely offer them to you or did you have to phone and ask. I am hoping that no news is good news....


----------



## bettygraphite

I am ovulating,well I think so I've been doing those tests for over a year and they indicate that.I've had one at the docs around a year ago and that was ok too.I've been taking that dhea for 2 months now and started on q10.feel like buying Chomid online to give that a try.Has anyone tried soy something its supposed to be an alternative to Chomid?By the way had to wait 3 months to get a letter to say my amh was low!


----------



## GreenFingers

mrsmax said:


> Hi ladies - some really encouraging stories and advice.
> 
> I have had my AMH test done as pre-IVf workup but I havent been given the results. How did you guys found out - did they routinely offer them to you or did you have to phone and ask. I am hoping that no news is good news....

Hi MrsMax

I had to phone the hospital for mine, they then made sure I had an appointment booked to talk through the results. It was an NHS clinic.

Good luck to all x x


----------

